# Techno hunt video screen archery leagues



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

Video archery Leagues started up again this week you have for all of August and September 
this time around its 8 dollars a week for 8 weeks each shooting session is 30 arrows at 30 shooting scenarios 
If you miss a week or join in late is no problem as you can shoot a few sestions at one visit like i did last year while over the road trucking . I would come in once every 3 weeks and shot all 3 weeks i missed


It is a Techno hunt video screen and teams will be 4 man teams. You set up your own team and come when ever you want and is best for your team and we will keep the score so you can come and go as you please.. you also don't need to have 4 people to enter and can be placed with other people or by your self as it is a league just for fun so if you even by your self we can still get you shooting and ready for the hunting season

Call to set up a time and date that best suites you. teams of 4 shoot together $5.00 a person per session

also available- and separate from league pricing

*1st time visit is free Just bring a picture of you with a successfull harvest*

indoor 3-d targets and available raised platform

paper targets

Ping pong ball target challenge ( its hooked to a forced air out of a tube and is floating in the air)

Techno hunt video- shoot your bow at many simulated hunting strategies and realism

Teen/child night unlimited.. Friday nights -pizza and pop- lots of fun $5.00 a child


please call to schedule a shooting time as the shop is not fully open all the time but he will work with you to best suit you

ARCHERY ADDICTION
10286 Braden rd Byron MI 48418

call 1-248-240-9813 Charlie or 1-248-240-5672 Marge


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome!!! I've been looking for a techno shoot for a LONG time.

I used to drive to Jays just to shoot theirs!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got back from the techno shoot...What a blast!

Charlie is a great guy!

For those looking to do some unique shooting on a rainy day, I highly suggest you hit up Charlies range!


----------



## coda1783 (Oct 15, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> I just got back from the techno shoot...What a blast!
> 
> Charlie is a great guy!
> 
> For those looking to do some unique shooting on a rainy day, I highly suggest you hit up Charlies range!


I too just got back from the techno hunt. It was my first time trying it out and it was awesome. I had a great time and Charlie is a great guy. I had a few poor shots on the small game disc, but redeemed myself on the floating ping pong ball. I highly recomend Charlies range.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

I also used to drive to Jay's for the techno hunt.

I wish this one were a little closer, I'd love to go shoot it too, but it's a little too far for me.


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

ya I just missed you guys he said.

we busted out the block and were sighting in the new sights on our their bows at 60 yards. that one long shot 

but Charlie, his son Correy and I hit it.... thought Charlie was spot on with his new sight.. my old 3 pin Cobra sight needed some tuneing as i had it set at 20,30,40yards Corey and I needed to move ours up one more time but we will do that tomorrow


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

For some reason i can edit any post but my main post so i needed to add this


At the end of the season Charlie has a pig roast and raffles off prizes for people that are on the league, so you don't need to be top score to win , its just luck of the draw and last year we gave away tons of prizes from free time on the video-screen, surrounding archery shops gift certificates, sights and arrows,


----------



## coda1783 (Oct 15, 2008)

Scramblerman72 said:


> For some reason i can edit any post but my main post so i needed to add this
> 
> 
> At the end of the season Charlie has a pig roast and raffles off prizes for people that are on the league, so you don't need to be top score to win , its just luck of the draw and last year we gave away tons of prizes from free time on the video-screen, surrounding archery shops gift certificates, sights and arrows,


 
Charlie was tellin us about the winter league. I cannot do the league going on now, but Im definately going to get in on the winter league.


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

why can't you do this one... time?


----------



## coda1783 (Oct 15, 2008)

Scramblerman72 said:


> why can't you do this one... time?


yeah, I just have a lot going on right now. I will make it out there one or two more times before the season starts, but I just cant make it out there on a regular basis. I would like too because it is a great way to get ready for the season and it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Scramblerman72 (Feb 3, 2009)

well you can do like i did last year while i was over the road trucking I would show up every 3 weeks or so and shoot 3 sessions in the same night = 3 weeks of the league i only showed up 4 days last time... :evil:

this time around I am there 4 days a week and we are talking about having me run it during the day to let 3rd shifters get to shoot during the day, but i just told him that today and he said he will take me up on it as they are getting packed..he can't because he owns a mason/concrete company during the day and has to work


----------

